

What you learn in college - RKoutnik
http://recoding.blogspot.com/2013/01/college-heck-yes.html

======
jensonkko
Half of what you learn in your first year is obsolete by the time you finish?
Absolutely patent nonsense.

What do you do in the first year of a CS degree? Probably discrete maths,
logic, calculus, certainly a couple of languages like Java, C, ML, computer
architecture, some basic software engineering.

Explain to me how any of that could be obsolete within ten years, let alone
four. And then explain to me where you got the "half" figure from.

The maths hasn't changed in thirty years, and that's when you include the
advanced stuff like category theory. The languages are all twenty years old
plus. Architecture is all the same apart from some new buses and multicore.

Just maybe some of the software engineering principles won't be fashionable
when you come to graduate, but you're on a CS degree aren't you? Software
engineering is a means to an end, not the topic of your study.

